# Suche einfaches Rezept Karpfenfutter für (Method-) Feeder



## DeralteSack (19. August 2017)

Hallo! |wavey:

Ich habe noch einige Rohstoffe zur Futterherstellung zu Hause, aus welchen ich gerne mir eine Futtermischung für Karpfen machen würde.
In letzter Zeit angle ich gerne mit der Feeder und der Method Feeder gezielt auf Karpfen und Schleie.
Nun würde ich gerne eine eigene Mischung machen, welche für Karpfen attraktiv wäre.
Gerne wäre auch ne Mischung für die Methodfeeder toll.

Ich habe noch Unmengen an Semmelbrösel, Maismehl, Maisgries, etwas Fischmehl, Leinsaat, Haferflocken, etc. zu Hause, die ich gerne hierzu verbrauchen würde.
Ich habe auch noch ein Kilo Robin Red da, welches ich sehr gerne einsetzen würde. Gerade hierzu suche ich mögliche Rezepte.

Das Futter kann auch als Grundfutter in Bällchen zum Einsatz kommen.

Ich habe viele Boilierezepte und einfache Grundfuttermischungen gefunden und kenne auch selbst einige. Jedoch konnte ich wenige Empfehlungen gerade für Methodfeeder im Netz finden.


Wer von euch kennt denn eine einfache aber fängige Mischung hierzu und würde sie preisgeben?

Freue mich schon auf eure Anregungen, Ideen und Rezepte!

Petri!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Suche einfaches Rezept Karpfenfutter für (Method-) Feeder*

Also die meisten Method-Feeder Futtermischung die man kaufen kann, haben einen sehr hohen Fischmehlanteil. Manche nutzen auch einfach kleine, eingeweichte Pellets als Method-Futter weil die Konsistenz ganz gut passt. 



> Semmelbrösel, Maismehl, Maisgries, etwas Fischmehl, Leinsaat, Haferflocken, etc.



Das ist alles geeignet um Karpfen anzulocken. Es geht vor allem um die Bindung, die muss so "stark" sein, dass das Futter gut am Method-Korb hält und den Wurf übersteht. 

Wie sieht es denn mit dem sonstigen Fischbestand aus? Sind viele Weißfische da? Willst du die ggf. auch fangen oder eher nicht?


----------



## DeralteSack (22. August 2017)

*AW: Suche einfaches Rezept Karpfenfutter für (Method-) Feeder*

Kommt auf das Gewässer an.

Am Vereissee haben wir je nach See auch noch Schleien und Rotaugen dabei. 
Im Fluß schwimmt alles bis hin zu 2m Welsen.
Am Teich vorwiegend Karpfen von klein bis groß.

Ich suche halt ein paar Rezepte, die ich selbst mit einfachen Zutaten mischen kann.
Da ich einige Grundfutter-und Boilie-Mischungen selbst mische, kaufe ich immer wieder diverse Zutaten. Viele fallen auch einfach so im Haushalt an, wie Semmelbrösel, etc. Da ich die Reste oder besser gesagt Überbestände gerne sinnvoll verwerte und in letzter Zeit die Method und die normale Feeder gerne nutze, hierbei aber oft keine große Mengen benötige, wollte ich gerne fängige (Method-)Feeder-Mischungen (aus den Resten) herstellen.


----------



## Seele (22. August 2017)

*AW: Suche einfaches Rezept Karpfenfutter für (Method-) Feeder*

Common Baits hat nen günstigen Grundmix. Da noch etwas Fischmehl rein und du hast ein wirklich günstiges aber richtig gutes Futter. Wir feedern damit immer und haben gute Erfolge, auch auf Karpfen.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Suche einfaches Rezept Karpfenfutter für (Method-) Feeder*

Ich mache es ziemlich einfach und das hat bisher immer gepasst.

Semmelmehl oder ähnliches (Reste) mit Mais und Frolic (zerbrochen) zusammenmischen. Das ganze mit Vanillepuddingpulver so binden bis gewünschte Konsistenz entsteht. Vanillezucker brachte bisher keine extra Punkte.

- Preiswert
- Anfutter Futter
- passt in Feederkörbchen (ohne das es gleich weg ist)
- variabel in der Konsistenz
- überall schnell verfügbar
- stinkt nicht
- funktioniert


----------



## DeralteSack (24. August 2017)

*AW: Suche einfaches Rezept Karpfenfutter für (Method-) Feeder*

Da sind echt schöne Rezepte dabei.

Vielen Dank schon mal an alle, die hier in Trööt ihre Futtergeheimnisse geteilt haben und auch denen, die mir Rezepte zugesendet haben.
Ich werde sie nach und nach testen und schauen, welche neben den bisher bewährten am Besten von den Fischen verzehrt werden.

Freue mich auf noch weitere Rezepte!


----------

